# To IUI or not to IUI



## VicvicW (May 29, 2015)

Hi All  

I'm hoping you wise people might be able to offer me some advice on how we proceed from here.

We have been ttc for 3years, I am 30 and dh is 36. Although we were referred for initial testing by GP I got impatient and paid for a fertility MOT. Today I had a HyCoSy Which was completely normal with at least 10 follicles on each side. My amh is 22, the only anomaly being no hormone surge detect on my d21 bloods (AF came unusually 7 days early (am super stressed) so I think I missed the window). Dh SA all normal. 

Although we haven't had our formal appt to piece it all together, the consultant today suggested IUI. The biggest factor for us is this month the CCG has withdrawn all IVF funding. We won't be entitled to anything. 

So here is the dilema what to do next. We haven't had any nhs hosp input so far, but I'm assuming all they will offer is clomid but that's as far as they can take us.
Bearing in mind we'd have to pay for any IUI or IVF, is IUI a good option or not?
Am very new to all of this and feeling quite hopeless. Any advice on a direction we could turn would be most appreciated

Xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi there, 
Sorry u are experiencing this. From what u have written it sounds as if the doctors can't find a reason as to why u haven't conceived, so unexplained infertility
If your HSG is clear then there is no reason why the eggs and sperm cannot meet, therefore , (and this is my 2cents), IUI wouldn't really be worthwhile here given that u have already tried naturally for 3 yrs. 

As u are going to be self funding I would say go straight to IVF, with IUI u need a good number of goes before it can be successful, by the time u have paid for say 3 IUIs, you may as well have done an IVF cycle, which has a much higher chance of success. 
I'm really sorry your Ccg has withdrawn funding. Very unfair. 
Many private clinics offer 'reasonable' package deals now for IVF, or your other option is seeking treatment abroad which can be cheaper than the UK
All the best 
K


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Ps your other option is to look into alternative therapies such as acupuncture / reflexology, and making alterations to your diet. There is a section on here under TTC naturally that gives great information on supplements and alternative therapies
If anything it could help u boost your chances of conceiving naturally whilst waiting/saving for treatment 
I'm currently doing reflexology and on a healthy eating plan whilst waiting for my treatment to start. If nothing else it is helping me feel more positive which cant be a bad thing
Good luck


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

We were luckily enough to have been funded but success rates for iui is so low. We have had 3 lots. All negatives. We always had 2 or 3 follicles and a good sperm sample and still no luck. 
The only positive to come from iui is that it builds up a picture of how I react to the drugs. 
Personally I'd go straight to IVF


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

My two pennies worth is before moving forward I would track your cycle with opks (assuming haven't yet) and retest day 21 bloods to see if actually ovulating as something simple like clomid maybe all that is needed rather than full name invasive option ivf.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya,

We were told by our consultant that IUI would be a waste of money. He said the success rates are very low and we may as well have an IVF cycle with a success rate of 70% instead of 15%

xx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Am going to confuse you & go against other opinions & suggest you do opt for IUI at this stage.

Admittedly you'd be best planning on needing 3-5 cycles for it to give you positive outcome but it's a lot less invasive than IVF on both physical and emotional level. As you've unexplained infertility the simple addition of clomid alongside an IUI cycle may just be the extra you need.

The IUI itself is more beneficial than trying naturally as the sperm will be "washed" and prepared before inseminating. Even with good sperm beforehand this process will maximise its potential. By inseminating the sperm exactly where it needs to be to meet the egg you are also improving your chances as far more sperm will be in the correct place rather than lost en route!

I would say that it would be a good idea meanwhile to track ovulation & your cycles so that you've a clear idea of timing for both. The hormone surge test at GP should be done 7 days before the end of your normal cycle - so only day 21 if you have regular 28 day cycles. (My cycles are 26 days so get tested on day 19)

If you've not already started with a clinic, or even if you have, it's worth looking at the HFEA statistics for all clinics local to you & checking you've chosen one with highest success rate for the type of treatment you decide to have. (I'll post link in bit)

IVF will probably give you better one off statistical chance but it's a lot more expensive and physically draining than an IUI cycle. My first miracle baby was result of IUI despite nearly 5 years of TTC naturally & with various meds to assist. After her I was even older so needed to switch to IVF but had I been younger would definitely tried that route again for longer.

If you do decide that you'd rather do IVF a way to greatly reduce costs would be to egg share. There's lot to consider with that option but if you felt that this was something you could do to help others then I'm sure clinics would be very pleased to have you on board. (And somewhere a future recipient will be eternally grateful.)

Hope ive not confused too much and wish you success whichever route you choose


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

National average success rate for IUI in under 35s is around 12.5% but clinics success rates very hugely so definitely worth looking for the rates at clinics local to you for your age range & type of treatment

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/AdvancedSearch.aspx

/links


----------



## MsK (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been wondering about this, lately I've read some research that states that the results from IUI versus IVF are actually much closer than we were previously led to believe.  Apparently the success rates can be up to 30%.  We did 5 lots of IVF (including frozen cycles) to get our gorgeous little boy and I was quite poorly with OHSS so we don't want (and can't afford!) to go through it again but I've been questioning whether IUI would be an option for us.


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

My clinic success rate is 20% per stimulated cycle, which puts it on a par with natural conception. It worked for me though sadly it didn't continue. They quoted 30% per IVF cycle. 70% would be incredibly high for one cycle. That may be a cumulative figure?


----------



## Vo-Brown (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this and a little bit lost. My wife and I have had two failed natural iui's. I have not had medication and we have literally been going on lh surge and dates. I have had blood tests, Ultrasound on my overies and a hycosy all came back fine. I understand it takes time but any support would be amazing. We have enough savings for one more iui is it worth doing a stimulated cycle or shall we stick to the natural cycle. Feel so sad angry and lost right now. 

Any suggestions X


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi if I can offer any advice I would tell you to definetly go medicated. 

Myself and wife in similar situation I had no known fertility issues and 2 failed natural IUis. 

We had one lot of sperm left before we would have to buy more and we opted to do it the clinics way and go medicated. I was put on lowest dosage of Clomid and still managed to overstimulate but was offered a follicle reduction as I had about 8. they left me with 3 mature follicles and I got my BFP. if I could do to all again and I will do for a sibling I will go medicated straight away. by getting more follicles it dramatically increases your chances. even with the 3 follicles still only 1 egg fertilised so had I maybe done natural with one follicle only it may well have failed again.

Good luck in what ever choice you make x


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Ladies, 

Just going to add my position here to see if anyone else is in the same boat. 

We are using my brother in law as a donor and have 6 IUI and 1 IVF funded on the NHS. Because for us, its him or nothing, we knew to expect 'not as perfect' results as he is older than your average clinic donor. 

Our doctor has suggested that ICSI is the way to go, as with our donor's results the chances of pregnancy are only about 10% with IUI. However I have insisted on trying mediated IUI first, for a few reasons.

1. 10% is better than 0% which is our current status
2. We can see how I respond to drugs - I am a prime candidate for overstimulation apparently - but as we need to be exact with timing will have medicate. If we end up needing IVF/ICSI I would rather they 'practise' with drugs in advance, although the objective of the drug is different for the two treatment options.
3. We can't go backwards with NHS funding - so if we go straight for IVF/ICSI and it doesn't work I can't try IUI
4. If I am prepared for negatives then I wont be getting my hopes up too much
5. If I can't take round after round of negative treatment then we can always abandon IUI and move on.
6. I am 33 with AMH of 32 so we are not time pressured (only emotionally!) 

If we had any chance of conceiving naturally and presented with these results to the doctor then I wouldn't hesitate in going straight for the IVF/ICSI option, but I thought I would share my reasons and see if anyone else had more to add?

Lots of luck


----------



## Natt (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi Vo, 

We have been given NHS funding for 6 IUI's (3Medicated) and 2 IVF we had to purchase DS
Currently on our 3rd IUI unstimulated fingers crossed but as the chances are only around 16% of this working I am not hopeful. If  we were self funding I would definitely be on medicated for this try and if it didn't work by the 2nd go I think we would go to IVF with the chances of that being more that 50% it's obvious for me. 

The whole having to plan life around your cycle I am finding extremely difficult.( we are 70miles form our treatment centre) 
Also the 2ww is hell I'd rather skip some trys and go straight to IVF.(tried talking to the nurses about it but I guess I have to be more assertive in future)

If/when we are successful and if/when we were to try for a sibling I would definitely go straight to stimulated 1st try and perhaps even just straight to IVF!

Good luck what ever you choose to do x


----------

